
NBA GO – Watch NBA in Your Terminal - xxhomey19
https://github.com/xxhomey19/nba-go
======
jpeeler
First of all, cool project. Looks very nice. And kudos to nba.com for making
their data so easily accessible via JSON (and perhaps other methods, didn't
look too closely).

Personally, I have little interest in sports in general. And I find that the
interest ratio is much lower with those interested in technical fields than
others. However, obviously proven by this project and life experience, there
are definitely those who are very interested in both sports and STEM-like
disciplines. So I wonder: what makes one become attracted to sports or
conversely what has caused certain groups of people to be apathetic? Why is
most of the geek population uninterested? And lastly, what causes certain
people to seemingly be an exception with equally strong interest in both
areas?

I assume my life experience is congruent with the hacker news community, but
I'm also keen to know if my observations don't mirror others!

~~~
wiremine
> Why is most of the geek population uninterested

I wonder if this is more antidotal than factual. I know a lot of STEM
professionals who enjoy participating and watching sports. I know a lot who
don't, too... just saying, I wouldn't be too quick to assume it's a fact, or
causal. (I'm a bit biased... I was reading up on long short-term networks last
night while watching the Lions take apart the Packers).

~~~
trowawee
I think this is where I fall. I know a lot of tech people who are also sports
fans, and I know a lot of non-tech people who really couldn't care less about
sports. I think the "STEM professionals are pasty nerds who know nothing of
sports!" stereotype is played up both by some people outside STEM professions
who still seem to think Revenge of The Nerds was a documentary and by some
people inside STEM professions who will tell you they're above such base
tribal loyalties and then lecture you on why using Sublime instead of Vim
makes you a neanderthal.

------
jasonkester
I think I'm different in my preferences from most people, but I don't want to
know the score for anything I haven't watched yet.

I realize I'm in the minority, judging from the amount of effort it has taken
to convince my phone to stop popping up notifications ruining every Seahawks
game for me from a dozen different sources, and from browsing the Formula 1
website with my eyes closed in the hope of scrolling down to find the local
time of the race without seeing the headlines that will ruin qualifying for me
(or the race itself if it was an early one).

I really just want the world to _stop_ telling me scores for everything.

And on the topic we're discussing, it would have been pure awesome if they had
instead intercepted the streaming video feed and converted it to ASCII art in
realtime. That's a project I could get behind!

~~~
phillc73
Back in the day, early 80s, I remember my father not wanting to know the rugby
league scores.

Generally, the match of the day was played at 15:00 on a Saturday afternoon.
However, it was also replayed early evening, around 19:00 or 19:30 I think.

My father would avoid the radio all afternoon and the evening 18:00 news (we
only had two radio stations and two TV channels). Woe betide any child who let
slip the score before he had a chance to watch the evening replay.

Life seemed simpler then.....

~~~
jasonkester
I was in a remote corner of Kenya for the Superbowl this year, staying with
some friends who have a place there. They're English, and the least likely
people you could imagine to follow sports, so I figured I was safe.

But sure enough, I'm sipping my coffee on Monday morning and in walks Ellie
saying "are you surprised that [REDACTED] won the Superbowl?"

First off, how could you possibly know that the Superbowl was even a thing,
let alone find out about it here in BFE Africa, or decide to tell me about it.

And, of course, back in civilization with NFL Gamepass a few weeks later, I
spent the entire game thinking. Ah... She was just messing with me...

 _Definitely_ messing with me...

unless...

Faaaaaaak!

------
eaganr
On the opposite end of the spectrum (JS heavy website) I've built
[http://eaganr.com/nba](http://eaganr.com/nba) which visualizes NBA play by
play data. Decent alternative to NBA.com since that site is no longer usable.

~~~
Touche
Very cool site! There's a bug where when you load the page it shows last
night's date but the games are for today. When you then change the date back
and then forward it shows the correct games.

I _love_ the lines that show when players were in/out. Really helps to
visually what +/\- stats tell you.

------
d2xdy2
Showed this to some of the dev team / folks around NBA. Overwhelming good
response. Good job!

Only qualms might surround ToS for `stats.nba.com`:

> You may download material displayed on the Site to any single computer only
> for your personal, noncommercial use, provided you also maintain all
> copyright and other proprietary notices contained on the materials. You may
> not, however, distribute, reproduce, republish, display, modify, transmit,
> reuse, repost, link to, or use any materials of the Site for public or
> commercial purposes on any other Web site or otherwise without the written
> permission of the Operator.”

But I don't think you're likely violating this.

~~~
kenjackson
You work for the NBA?

~~~
d2xdy2
No; I work in on the Turner side of Adult Swim Digital... but I do get to talk
to / see some of those guys pretty often.

------
mattjsmith
I wrote a similar MLB application in C# over the summer:

[https://github.com/matt-j-smith/ballgame](https://github.com/matt-j-
smith/ballgame)

I, for one, love terminal apps like this. We need some one to do a hockey one
next.

------
yoavm
This looks so slick it makes me wish I was interested in the NBA just so I can
use it! It's great to see new and modern CLI tools being developed, I just
hope the fact that it's node-based doesn't mean it's heavy as a regular
desktop app.

------
dogruck
Fun project idea: implementation of the stats.nba.com API which provides
simulated, or fantasy games.

Two use cases:

1\. Why wait for the actual NBA games? Instead, follow a simulated league that
“plays” as many games as you want to consume (but the games are played at real
world speed).

2\. You, and your friends, are the managers! Follow along as the results of
your management decisions are played out.

~~~
jackstraw14
Like Football Manager?

~~~
dumbmatter
Or, shameless self promotion:

[https://basketball-gm.com/](https://basketball-gm.com/)

[https://github.com/dumbmatter/basketball-
gm](https://github.com/dumbmatter/basketball-gm)

Currently no terminal UI, sadly. PRs welcome!

~~~
ccmonnett
I should have known the basketball-gm guy was on HN! Awesome work dude.

------
rjbwork
I'm never going to use this, as I don't keep up with basketball, but this is a
really cool idea.

~~~
StavrosK
I'm never going to use this as I don't want to install node just to run
command line utilities, but I really like the way the interface is presented.

~~~
p7IDD243
This is a good point. Just out of curiosity I decided to check it out - it has
905 dependencies totaling 136M on top of the runtime, that seems like a bit of
a stretch for something seemingly simple.

~~~
nikcub
I'd be curious what that could be shaken down to with pkg and have it
distributed as a single blob

edit: the answer with pkg and node bundled is 64MB and about edit: 2.4MB
rolled up with the bugs fixed

------
krit_dms
This looks sweet, but does anyone actually use terminal tools like this?

~~~
Retr0spectrum
I use `curl wttr.in` frequently.

~~~
colinbartlett
Ooooh, awesome! Is there a comprehensive list of these somewhere?

~~~
tudelo
Heres a list (not exactly comprehensive but has some interesting ones)

[https://github.com/chubin/awesome-console-
services](https://github.com/chubin/awesome-console-services)

------
ryanmarsh
I half expected to see something that took streaming video from the games and
converted it to to ascii art on the fly.

------
stefanpie
What is the terminal they use in the clips?

------
catgirl666
This is awesome even though I am not interested in the NBA that much. It has
cool tools. And looks very light.

------
edgarvaldes
Any similar project for soccer fans?

~~~
severine
Take a look at soccer-cli: [https://github.com/architv/soccer-
cli](https://github.com/architv/soccer-cli)

Show HN (7 points, 798 days ago, 4 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10153993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10153993)

~~~
edgarvaldes
Thanks for the response!

------
thegabez
This is really cool. Would love to see something similar for NCAA

~~~
leerob
Agreed. Unfortunately, it's a lot more difficult to get access to NCAA data.
Most of the good APIs you have to pay for, which reduces the number of
projects people will create.

------
FanaHOVA
That's awesome, only missing thing is being able to hookup my League Pass to
it to play games live but I don't think they even have an auth system to allow
it.

------
jonnydubowsky
I love CLI projects that use the terminal as a live display. Can anyone point
me to some links to awesome terminal projects that are similar to this?

------
twoquestions
I love this thing. Instead of trying to get the info through 20GB of ads being
served, just a simple display that looks great and could run on a toaster.

Bravo!

------
hoopism
Love the NBA and am a cord cutter... this is so slick and well done. Really
cool project. Going to try it out for sure.

------
igotsideas
Respect!!! This is dope and creative. Thanks for making this.

------
softrock
Wish something like this existed for college football.

------
_arvin
This is awesome man, and a great idea. Nice work!

------
zouhair
Cool, is there any tool like this for NHL?

------
homero
8 bit video would've been so cool

------
kh2ouija
You should post it to /r/nba

------
pwaivers
This is awesome! Such a cool tool

------
AtTheLast
Really cool project. Good job.

------
nickthemagicman
Theres also an software similar to this that can be installed on a smartphone
called Yahoo Sports.

~~~
gohardorgohome
But then I have to context-switch screens to my cell phone.

------
moretai
This is beautiful

------
mdasher
SPORTS!!!

------
jordache
nice job, but single purpose apps like this are kinda meh...

Unless the ONLY sports you care about is in fact the NBA. Otherwise, you'd
still need to visit some sports site for updates.

I would imagine this can be easily made sports agnostic? Maybe not... Maybe
not all the leagues have a realtime API or they do not conform to the same
interface.

~~~
mulletbum
Do you have issues with calculator?

Usually a comprehensive app like you are talking about gets built onto until
it reaches all sports. Can this not just be the first step?

~~~
jordache
I regard the calculator as feature complete.

This can be feature complete for individuals who represent the cross section
of NBA and terminal fanatics. Anyone else outside of this cross section, the
dependency on the likes of espn.com is still there, and will likely have it
open in an adjacent browser.

Expanding your calculator analogy, my point would be akin to critiquing an add
only calculator app

